# Bass for less bucks



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

I love bass, but have no system. I wannt a relatively low cost system that will make my car shake. What components do you recomend? I need a new HU, AMP, and subs, so please show a audio noob what to get. 
Thanks


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

pioneer or alpine headunit, model is dependant on price, any of them are good
elemental designs 12k or 12kx (or 2) and an appropriate amp to power them


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> *pioneer or alpine headunit, model is dependant on price, any of them are good
> elemental designs 12k or 12kx (or 2) and an appropriate amp to power them *


So you think one ED 12k sub with 440 Watt Tsunami amp and pioneer head unit will work for the base I want? I will upgrade the speakers too.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well that Tsunami is a 4-ch, there's no way you could run a single sub from a 4-ch amp. The Avionixx 400.2 would be a better choice. I just got this amp in the mail today to power my front components and it's a very nice amp. I haven't gotten much listening time in since I'm only halfway through the install, but I have no complaints. The sound is very clear.


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*my system*

i have an amp and sub, but have yet to hook it up. right now i am running 2 truck boxes i got from a neighboor off of the same wires that i am running the rear speakers off of, and it hits pretty decent. i dont know if nebody else has tried this , but all i have spent is $125 for the headunit. thats it.
cheap price but decent sound.
mav


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: my system*



Modernmav said:


> *i have an amp and sub, but have yet to hook it up. right now i am running 2 truck boxes i got from a neighboor off of the same wires that i am running the rear speakers off of, and it hits pretty decent. i dont know if nebody else has tried this , but all i have spent is $125 for the headunit. thats it.
> cheap price but decent sound.
> mav *


could you elaborate more on your install?
specifically how you have it wired?

from what it sounds like, your headunit might be on the verge of frying right now


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: Re: my system*



sr20dem0n said:


> *could you elaborate more on your install?
> specifically how you have it wired?
> 
> from what it sounds like, your headunit might be on the verge of frying right now *


So your headunit may fry if you hook the sub directly to it?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

well it sounds like he has his rear channel split to the subs and to the rear speakers. This can make the impedence too low which will fry the internal amp in the headunit.


----------



## ny98max (May 10, 2003)

I got 2 JL Audio 10w3v2 subs, in a MDF 3/4" box, powered by 100W RMS (from Precision Power Art Seires A404 Amp) to each sub. (200W RMS total) and they are bridged. This bass hits hard enough and is clear too.
Its also VERY important the box is a nice one and also how you position it in the trunk..


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

yeah the box matters just as much as the equipment


----------



## Modernmav (Jul 2, 2003)

*setup*

k guys, here is how i have it wired, the wires that were already in the car for the rear speakers i have running to the rear speakers and to these truck box things i have, so they are powering 4 - 6 and a half inch speakers, or 2 each. running off my bottom of the line kenwood headunit which i am gonna replace soon
mav


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

dont forget....
sound deadening...
if want good sound and u spend the money on the sound, dont let the outside hear it.... you want yourself to hear it.

DO a thorough (cant spell LoL) covering with DynoMat and insulate your sound inside your car


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: setup*



Modernmav said:


> *k guys, here is how i have it wired, the wires that were already in the car for the rear speakers i have running to the rear speakers and to these truck box things i have, so they are powering 4 - 6 and a half inch speakers, or 2 each. running off my bottom of the line kenwood headunit which i am gonna replace soon
> mav *


Check the impedence of each of those speakers and check the specs on the headunit, chances are you're running your headunit at 2ohm and most can't take that for very long before frying.


----------

